
I need feedback on this website that I built - algofame
The link to the application: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.algofame.com&#x2F;?i=index&amp;omote=hkn<p>Description:<p>This application allows you to build or join teams. The teams can be either virtual or physical. Physical teams require people to meet and have meeting locations. Virtual teams are online and are available globally. You can build or join teams of any purpose.<p>My Vision:<p>If the application allows two or more people to meet and work on a common objective like an app, a youtube channel, work on a song or work together for any other purpose then my vision is fulfilled. That is my wish and my goal that this application will allow individuals to find real physical people that share the same objectives&#x2F;ideas as themselves and be able to collaborate with them.
======
mattbgates
Nothing wrong with your idea and what you are after, but some constructive
feedback:

Touch up your design a bit to make the UI more friendly and welcoming.

Since your website relates to others, you can draw inspiration from sites
like:

[https://slack.com/](https://slack.com/)

[https://zoom.us/](https://zoom.us/)

[https://tlk.io/](https://tlk.io/)

~~~
algofame
thanks for the feedback.

